
Adult Content Disguised as Kids Videos Is Flooding YouTube - thescribbblr
https://beebom.com/adult-content-kids-videos-youtube/?ref=ManishShahi_instagram_scribbbblr
======
zenmaster10665
I don't understand what the motivations for this are...does someone really
think this will create revenue? Maybe by going viral or just through shock
value?

~~~
pvaldes
> I don't understand what the motivations for this are

"If you’re a parent, I’d recommend you set up YouTube Kids for your child to
access YouTube videos without worrying about them being exposed to content
such as this"

~~~
ender341341
Is youtube kids actually moderated/filtered before being available to kids or
is 'automatically moderated' like the rest of youtube?

given youtubes absolute lack of attempt to meaningfully moderate most content
I'm not sure I'd be comfortable trusting them to moderate content for kids.

------
kirsebaer
In the 19th century anti-pornography activists claimed that perverts would
throw pornographic prints over the walls of schoolyards because the perverts
supposedly got off on "corrupting" upper-class children.

Sounds a bit implausible.

Perhaps these youtubers are trying to get around internet filters?

~~~
pornel
In the real world this is not a problem when the number of pervs is much lower
than the number of schoolyards.

It becomes a problem when YouTube's algorithm can pick something up and
amplify a single weirdo into a world-wide phenomenon.

------
duelingjello
Does anyone think it’s 4chan/8chan-types trolling because they have nothing
better to do or malicious competitors/state actors trying to disrupt YT
because they want to see it harmed?

------
balt_s
Cyberpunk hot take: is this YT-funded groups trying to drive people to adopt
Kids, or is it a user-upload/streaming rival seeking to discredit YT?

